# New Specialized Skitch Flat pedal shoes only



## cpt_america (Nov 21, 2016)

Saw these at my a Specialize bike shop. I was actually in the market for a new MTB shoe. It's fairly light and damn good looking. I can't find any reviews on these and didn't want to buy it on impulse. Waited a few days and finally decided to purchase them. $150 Australian, $95 US. Fairly decent price. I wore them around just to see the "casual" feel and obviously you can tell it's not meant for the usual stroll as your chuck's or free's. It's stiff as you would expect but still slightly flexible. I've recently recovered from plantar fasciitis. My foot is still quite sensitive and this will let you know. I'll be switching the insole. Testing them out on my nuke-proof neutron tonight.

If there's any interest in how they look in person I'll take a few real snap shots, just thought I post this first.


----------



## 10CentTraveler (Aug 25, 2017)

How's these work out? I just ordered the 2FO but wondered about these? How's the grip? The flex? Durability? Comfort?


----------

